# 722K Updates Where Are They??



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Okay, it has been a very long time since they have given us any new software updates and we all know there are bugs that needs to be fixed in the 722K, so what are they waiting on or have they put all their engineering efforts into Hopper and Joey?


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Rduce said:


> Okay, it has been a very long time since they have given us any new software updates and we all know there are bugs that needs to be fixed in the 722K, so what are they waiting on or have they put all their engineering efforts into Hopper and Joey?


I think so. I've had L750 for a long time now.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Some people have stated that Dish intends H/J to be the future. Well if that's the future, what does that make everything else? I'm sure there still will be updates. Just not as often and not as "in-depth".


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

MCHuf said:


> . . . Well if that's the future, what does that make everything else? . . .


EOL (End of Life)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Rduce said:


> Okay, it has been a very long time since they have given us any new software updates and we all know there are bugs that needs to be fixed in the 722K, so what are they waiting on or have they put all their engineering efforts into Hopper and Joey?


You answered your own question.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

MCHuf said:


> Some people have stated that Dish intends H/J to be the future. Well if that's the future, what does that make everything else? I'm sure there still will be updates. Just not as often and not as "in-depth".


That would be the future of the whole house DVR system,don't think you will see a Hopper on their "tailgate" system DISH sells.

Plus not everyone wants/needs a whole house DVR.

Take my wants/needs for example.When DISH brought out the Hopper/Joey it made the prices of DISH's other receivers cheaper to buy,easier to lease.


----------



## MCHuf (Oct 9, 2011)

Jhon69 said:


> That would be the future of the whole house DVR system,don't think you will see a Hopper on their "tailgate" system DISH sells.


I read a post at another forum from a person who had a 1H/2J system installed in his house and 1H/1J installed in his RV. So a "Tailgater" version of the Hopper isn't outside the realm of possibility. Dish would need to modify things, but I'm sure it could be done.


> Plus not everyone wants/needs a whole house DVR.


You're right. But this is the direction the entire industry is heading in.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I certainly do not need a Hopper, especially when it does not handle OTA. I have far too many sub-channels that are not carried by Dish and I really enjoy the dual OTA module in the 722K for my recording needs. 

I am certain that at some point the VIP models will cease their worth, but for now it is the only viable answer to my viewing needs and I would like a little effort in fixing the bugs that weren’t there before the last couple of updates!


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Rduce said:


> I certainly do not need a Hopper, especially when it does not handle OTA. I have far too many sub-channels that are not carried by Dish and I really enjoy the dual OTA module in the 722K for my recording needs.
> 
> I am certain that at some point the VIP models will cease their worth, but for now it is the only viable answer to my viewing needs and I would like a little effort in fixing the bugs that weren't there before the last couple of updates!


I would say that sums it up for me, too.


----------



## rexa (Aug 7, 2008)

I recently went from a 622 to 722K and got to see the series of bugs that I did not have on the older receiver. Sucks a lot that Dish does not seem to be trying to fix the 722 software problems.


----------

